# Drummond metalworking lathe



## twothumbs (24 Apr 2014)

I have just put up a wanted notice for a lathe...in the wanted section. If anyone can help I would be very grateful. Thanks to you all.


----------



## wizard (24 Apr 2014)

There are always some on ebay and palletline will pick them up for £85.00


----------



## twothumbs (24 Apr 2014)

Thanks for that W. I did not know that and it would save on petrol too. See if anything comes up.


----------



## Hitch (25 Apr 2014)

Someone from here took one off my hands about 2 years ago, bit of a project. 
I wonder how it is going


----------

